# Male cat



## KieruNatsuki (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm not really sure where to put this, so I'm sorry if it's in the wrong category. I'm going away to college this summer and cannot bring one of my cats. I'm allowed to bring my rats and my other cat, but that's it. My mother wants him out when I go to school.
He's a black and white small male, very cute and loving. He is neutered and declawed in the front. Roughly 3 years old. We caught him back in the fall, he was a stray at my old home, and we trained him and gave him a home. He was taken to the vet, dewormed, defleaed, and given ALL his shots. If anyone lives within driving distance of southeast pa and is willing to take him or knows someone who will please let me know. I love this boy and am sad to see him leave, but all I want is for him to have a happy home. I will not put an add on craigslist or dump him at a shelter, he is too precious to me. 

If anyone has any info please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

sorry i cant help with the home situation i am to far away however im curious why you cant bring both cats?


----------



## KieruNatsuki (Mar 12, 2010)

The apartment I am moving to only allows two animals (dogs/cats, small mammals are fine). There are four of us moving into the apartment, two of which want to bring their own animals. I had to fight to get my one boy in. The other animal occupancy is already filled .


----------

